# Need help setting up amp and crossover to receiver



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I have received both the amp and the crossover and they look so sexy together. But now I have to hook them up and I'm not sure where to start. 

Marantz 2385 receiver --> Behringer CX2310 --> Behringer EP2500 -->subwoofer

Please correct me if I'm wrong: From the receiver Pre-out I connect an audio rca cable to the crossover.(Here's the problem, the crossover only takes XLR, right? From the crossover to the amp I need (1) XLR cable for mono sub. And from the amp to the subwoofer, the speaker wire can be connected to the binding posts behind the plastic covers. And from the subwoofer, how do I connect back to the Main-in?

I tried reading all the manuals together and some of the jargon is a tad confusing. Thanks for taking the time to help me out guys.

So all-in-all I think I need to purchase (2) XLR cables and perhaps something that converts the RCA audio cable to XLR.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure how you arrived at needing only two cables, since this receiver doesn’t have a mono subwoofer output. You’re going to need to use both channel pre-outs from the Marantz, to both inputs on the crossover, and then a single cable from the crossover’s mono sub out to the EP2500, assuming you intend to bridge it.


> how do I connect back to the Main-in?


For that you need another pair of cables, to send from the crossover’s high output back to the Marantz’s main ins.

This will insert the crossover in the signal chain of the main speakers, but I’m not sure its sonics are up to the quality of Marantz’s (which are about as good as things get).

You could use some 2-male to single female RCA splitters across the pre-outs and main-ins, which would give you a “tap” for the crossover while keeping it out of the main signal chain. However, this would mean no high pass for the main speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow,
Thanks for the reply. Just to recap, I need:
(2)XLR to RCA
(2)2-male to single female RCA splitter
(2)2 XLR male to male


I was just searching google for a place to buy XLR cables and they average around $25 a piece! This might add up to $100 easily,..ouch!

If this is all that I need, I will order very soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Also, how important is the quality of the XLR cables because I saw a craigslist post for a Box of cables (7 XLR) and plenty of mic clips(including stereo pair mounting bracket) $30.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

drwang84 said:


> Just to recap, I need:
> (2)XLR to RCA
> (2)2-male to single female RCA splitter
> *(2)2 XLR male to male*


XLR male to *female*. That’s for between the crossover’s low output to the EP2500. If you’re running the EP bridged mono, then you’ll only need one cable from the crossover.



> I was just searching google for a place to buy XLR cables and they average around $25 a piece! This might add up to $100 easily,..ouch!


Typically what they’re selling you is “mic cables,” which are usually 12 ft. or longer. I doubt you need anything that long. Poke around the recording studio section of a store or on-line vendor; that’s your best bet to find something shorter (and hopefully cheaper) that’s intended for an equipment rack.



> Also, how important is the quality of the XLR cables because I saw a craigslist post for a Box of cables (7 XLR) and plenty of mic clips(including stereo pair mounting bracket) $30.


The main problem with cheap XLR cables is that they don’t hold up well when used on a stage, where they get handled all the time, jerked around, stepped on, etc. In a static home installation, where none of that applies, they’ll do fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

THANKS WAYNE!

I will get the equipment soon. I really appreciate the help. So I'll get the male to female XLR connectors instead then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I got the XLR cables and now I need to convert from the RCA to XLR. Am I supposed to use a ART CleanBox or can I just get RCA Male to XLR Male Adapters?

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-RCA-Male-to-X...ryZ23783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ART-CleanBo...ryZ23783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not just get some XLR to RCA cables? After you plug your cables into the adapter, you’re going to have 4-5 inches sticking out of the back of your receiver. All that weight can’t be good for the jack on the receiver.

No reason to get a clean box until you determine you need one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

That makes sense. Good idea. Firstly I need to figure out if I need the male XLR or female XLR cables to rca. I will check the connections after work tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Wayne,
I'm back for more help, yet again. I connected everything today after work and I just realized that you mentioned I need two xlr to rca cables for the main in and another 2 for the preouts. As you may have already guessed, I only bought one of each. 

However, I did hook it up and the subwoofer didn't play anything. I should still be able to get some bass even though it's only hooked up to one of the channels right?

I'm going to order the extra cables right now. Looking forward to your reply Wayne.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, you have quite a few pieces in your signal chain now, and you’re probably not familiar with how to operate a lot of it, since you’re new to pro gear. So go back and check the basics. I’d especially pay attention to the crossover and make sure you have it connected correctly, gain settings adjusted, proper switches engaged, etc. (remember, it can be set for stereo two-way or mono three-way). Plus, I don’t think you ever confirmed if you’re bridging the amp or not. There are settings and connections there that you have to pay attention to as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Wayne,
I finally got the subwoofer to play!! =) Thank you so much. But once again I've run into another issue, ... surprise, surprise...
Right now it's working fine with just one of the 2 speakers playing + sub. However as soon as I add the Y-adapter 2 male rca to 1 female rca then only the subwoofer plays and neither speaker works.
This was what you originally suggested:
"You could use some 2-male to single female RCA splitters across the pre-outs and main-ins, which would give you a “tap” for the crossover while keeping it out of the main signal chain. However, this would mean no high pass for the main speakers."

I plugged the y adapter from right+left preout to crossover xlr and then crossover xlr to the y adapter right+left.

Perhaps I'm missing something here? 


PS. Happy Halloween!


----------

